# Backstabbing Boomerrang Bombing Bastages!



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

As many of you have seen, I organized Shilala Smackdown '08. I did it as a way to pay homage to Shilala for the fun, creativity and fellowship he brings to CS. Because this guy can sniff out a conspiracy like a buzzard smells carrion, I tried to be super-secret and handle all communication through PMs with the legion of gorillas who were to take part. In the fun I was having with the whole thing over the past few weeks, I included a list of participants in my updates to everyone.

One of them decides to turn Benedict Arnold ...

A guy I thought was a friend & herf-buddy decides to PM a bunch of the participants and ask: "Wouldn't it be great if we hit Vin at the same time we hit Shilala?"

Most people would have the good sense to reply: "That's a horrible idea." But at CS, any opportunity to gang tackle and pile on is not only accepted but encouraged. So I've had endure a few days of bomb after bomb landing on my doorstep (which I now affectionately call "The Crater").

We'll start with that traitorous lech who thought it would be such great fun to turn my own plan against me.

I call this one "Eh tu, Gargoyle?"










Patrick & I have herfed together enough that he knows what I like. The Oliva V is one of my favs, and the Opus X is always in the rotation when I have enough of them. I haven't really explored the ISOM slope. Patrick knows this and decides to nudge me with a sweet looking Boli. He also knows I'm a Gurkha whore, so he hits me with an Ancient Warrior, a stick I've always wanted to try but never had the opportunity. Throw in an Ashton VSG, and you've got a nice package of back-stabbing love.

:mnTHANKS, PATRICK ... I hate you. (But can I say I love the chimp wearing the suicide bomber vest made of bananas!) :mn

There's more to post from those of Gargoyle's ilk, and I will have them up shortly!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

The next bomb was a tag-team job by dwhitacre joined by the lovely and talented, cigarwife. Darell hit me with a CI Legend (Pepin blend), a Punch Gran Puro, RyJ Reserva Real, El Mejor Espresso and a 5 Vegas A. It's a great combination of mild to medium to maduro smokes.









However, not to be outdone, cigarwife adds her own little personal touch to this package of destruction.

*COOKIES!*









Heather found the magic bullet to soothe my savage breast: chocolate chip cookies. Before I opened a 5-finger bag, before I fondled any of the cigars, before I sat down to send off a "thank-you" note, I tore open that container of cookies and feasted on some serious deliciousness. Mmmmmmmmmm good! I should probably state the obvious: there used to be a whole lot more cookies in there.

And who would have thought you could use a tupperdor to ship cookies? Go figure!

Heather & Darrell - Thank you for the tremendously thoughtful bomb. I'll make sure the tupperdor gets back to you in tip top shape. Oh no, no -- I insist.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I know a lot of you out there ask yourself: "I wonder if that ahc4353 is a great big a-hole?"
One word answer: Yup.

Al thought it would be just great fun to employ a strategy of shock & awe while blowing me away.









See the nice leather Max Benjamin travel humi? Al decides to stuff it with cigars. A Fonseca, a Don Lino Africa -- one of my new favs, a Zino Platinum Stout (never had a Zino of any kind), a yummy looking San Cristobal (does Pepin make a bad stick?) and a nice Fuente. Al, buddy, help me out on this one. A lot of the AF's look so similar to me and there are so many, that I have no idea what this is. Usually, I'd research it, but the last few days I've been inundated with all these bombs that I've been running around like a crazy man playing cigar tetris.

You, my friend, need to be dealt with.


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!! you never saw it comin' did ya!!?? Another great bombing run!!!:tuThanks for the invite and the opportunity to participate!!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

massphatness said:


> The next bomb was a tag-team job by dwhitacre joined by the lovely and talented, cigarwife. Darell hit me with a CI Legend (Pepin blend), a Punch Gran Puro, RyJ Reserva Real, El Mejor Espresso and a 5 Vegas A. It's a great combination of mild to medium to maduro smokes.
> 
> However, not to be outdone, cigarwife adds her own little personal touch to this package of destruction.
> 
> ...


Vin,

Glad you enjoyed the package, however I don't know if I want my wife soothing or fondling your Savage Breast!!! Is it just the one or both?:r

Darrell


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Damnit!

Why didn't I think of this?

Good stuff there fellas!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Damnit!
> 
> Why didn't I think of this?


Sarcastic bastid! The back story on Tim's bomb is he would be traveling when this hit was supposed to launch. Wanting things to go smooth, I offer to ship for him. So he sends me his Shilala Smackdown package and includes a goodie bag for me:

* A Gurkha Genghis Khan(!)
* Bad to the Bone Tour 2007 stick from Outlaw Cigar. (I'm pretty sure this a Pepin blend.)
* An RyJ Anniversario
* A couple of ISOMs that I can only describe as delicious

Now for the apology: I forgot to take a pic of Tim's bomb! The ISOMs died a fiery death shortly after their receipt and the other three are buried somewhere in either the end table humi, vino or one of three other desktop humis. I had to go out and buy tupperware today because I have no friggin' space. Don't get me wrong -- it's a great problem to have, but I feel bad I can't post a pic. You're the man, Tim. We're even now, right? No more surprises!


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Mwhaha!
I think you deserved to get bombed back! 
Great idea guys! :r


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ChasDen adds to the carnage by hitting me with:

* Gurkha Expedition
* Gran Habano #3
* 5 Vegas A Box-Pressed
* RP 1992 Box-Pressed
* Padilla Hybrid

Not satisfied with exclusively sending smokeables, Chuck includes honey roasted peanuts, tea and Mad Croc Energy Gum. I've actually put the gum to use the last couple days ... and will likely need to do so again during this process as well!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Very nice damage there Vin!! Very nice indeed!! :tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

massphatness said:


> *We're even now, right? No more surprises!*


Even? Sure thing Vin!
But I do have the memory of a ground squirrel on acid......So yeah... we're even....for as long as I can remember!:chk

Glad you enjoyed my lil surprise!:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice hit!:tu:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm upset I didn't get a shot at this.
I have and idea and everything. It's like being all dressed up and noplace to go.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

dunng is one of those guys who doesn't know when enough is enough. This gorilla has bombed me before, so you'd think he'd take it easy this time around.

Nope.








* Cohiba -- help me out, Greg. I need more info on this one.
* Oliva V -- this is one jaw-breaker of a stick. RG must be 60+
* Partagas #2 from some island south of Miami
* AF Anejo
* AF Confusione (as in I'm confused by all he Feunte styles)
* Casa Royale -- never even heard of it: help!
* Padilla Obsidian
* Diablo
* RP Sungrown
* Illusione cg:4

Impressive. Speechless. I PM'd Greg to tell him he sucked, but it bears repeating: Greg, you suck!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Might as well stay with the boys from the Bay State.
:gnThe gorillas in MA know how to put the smack down.

MikeyC should really know better. He really should. But I know the second Gargoyle put the thought in his head, he started giggling & tittering like a little school girl. Some people just can't help themselves. MikeyC is one of those people.








* A nice HdM -- don't get to smoke many of these, so I'm looking forward to trying it
* Bad to the Bone Tour - Pepin blend (love me some Pepins!)
* Bad to the Bone Tour - CAO blend
* CI Legends - Pepin blend (are you sensing a pattern here?)
* Gispert
* Nestor Reserve - this box pressed stick smells sooooooo good
* Bauza - heard the name; know nothing about it. Mike will have to fill me in over drinks and a couple of smokes at Victory Cigar.

My other Bay State Brother, gnukfu has been studying his ass off for law school finals. Somehow, he still manages to find time to rain destruction down on CS. George probably needs to get out more because there's a maliciousness about his bombs. He takes waaaaaaay too much pleasure in putting the hurt on others. I guess he's just practicing to be a lawyer.








* Oliva O Perfecto
* Taboo Special Forces Boot Camp
* La Aurora Barrel Aged
* AF Flor Fina 8-5-8 Maduro
* Diamond Crown Maximus #4


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Vin, on those AF's, Most everything is an "Arturo Fuente Premium". Those cigars have a cut foot. Black bands on the foot are are sungrowns. Green bands on the foot mean something, but I'll be damned if I know what.
All the Fuente's with the nipple tip are from the Hemingway series. They're the best, include the short story and the woam.
Then you go off into anejo's and opus and don carlos and so forth.
Don Carlos have a cut foot with the same gran reserva red band, but with the black ring on the bottom of the band. I've never seen a Don Carlos.

The one Al sent looks like a Fuente Corona Imperial Maduro and the one Dunng sent looks like a Hemingway Signature Maduro.
Don't be impressed. I've been trying to figure the Fuente branding out for about two months and that's all the better I've gotten so far.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Oh Man!!!! You got some of Heather's cookies!!! Those things are GRRRRRRRREEEAATTTT!! They are an excellent accompaniment to a cigar.

The cigars aren't bad either. :ss
*



massphatness said:


> The next bomb was a tag-team job by dwhitacre joined by the lovely and talented, cigarwife. Darell hit me with a CI Legend (Pepin blend), a Punch Gran Puro, RyJ Reserva Real, El Mejor Espresso and a 5 Vegas A. It's a great combination of mild to medium to maduro smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> *Oh Man!!!! You got some of Heather's cookies!!! Those things are GRRRRRRRREEEAATTTT!! They are an excellent accompaniment to a cigar.*


Cannot stop eating them ... definitely gaining weight this week.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice job guys putting Vin in his place!!!! I bet you thought you were pretty clever with the Shilala Smackdown Vin!! Looks like Gargoyle outclevered you!!! I like making up words! :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

A couple gorillas from Kodak country want to send me headlong down the ISOM slope.

*Conch Republican*








Mark hit me a Punch Royal Selection #12 that has a mere SEVEN years of age on it. (It's the unbanded stick in the photo.) He also found it necessary to send along smoke that's just been released: Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Sungrown (in the glass tubo). The Don Lino Africa, Camacho 11/18 & Padron round out this sumptuous little piece of heaven.

Fellow Rochesterian(?), *DBALL* left a wicked mark with this:








* CAO Cx2
* Comacho *****
* RASS(!)
* Fonseca (ISOM)
* DPG Blue (have I mentioned how much I worship that Pepin flavor?)
* Punch

If this is how you guys roll in Rochester, I may need to move to Western New York ... cuz, damn!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow, thats some devastation. :dr

You might hold the record for the ratio for the most responses to your own thread and the responses from other members. :r


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I participated in a little smackdown on the next couple of guys, so I imagine the whole paypack's a bitch thing might have been in play here. In my defense, can I just say I was only "helping" each of these two based on the request of another brother. I, on the other hand, needed no help -- keep yer wise crackin' to yourselves -- yet, Mike & Mike thought they'd join in the fun. Y'all just a bunch a lemmings -- that's what you are! I have NO SPACE to put these cigars. I have resorted to stealing Tupperware from Grace. She is NOT happy with me because now there's no place for the leftover lasagna! Do you understand? -- we have leftover lasagna and NO PLACE TO PUT IT!

*mike32312*








* RP 1992
* LGC
* Padron
* Torano Exodus 1959
* 5 Vegas A
* A sweet Ronson lighter
plus a sexy pic of Triple H. A lot of guys say I look like Triple H or is it Triple F? I forget.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*My371*








* AF Hemingway (Signature?)
* Cohiba XV -- wanted to try one of these; I haven't smoke the red dot line in a dog's age, but the Extra Vig piqued my interest
* DPG Blue -- I love getting these sticks; just did a box split of this vitola too. Mmmmmmmmm Pepin!
* Gurkha Master Select Perfecto
* Gurkha Centurion Perfecto

Love the peace sign explosion! It's perfect for CS!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

weak_link and I engaged in a little warfare on each other a little while back. Eric's the kind of guy that just won't leave well enough alone. (It's a trait a lot of you bastages on CS have.) So why am I not surprised when I find a bomb from him among the rubble that was my front stoop?









* Gurkha Legend
* 5 Vegas Gold
* Punch NC
* Punch CC -- another Royal Selection #12 (did someone do a box split on these? I want in next time)
* Perdomo Reserve

Plus Eric spares no expense with his notes writing them on the back of his Daily Dilbert calendar page. 

I don't recall ever doing anything to Padron42 that would warrant him following Gargoyle on this little panty raid of his. I set him up with a 5'er of Illusione's during a box split, but he paid for those. Why Gary? For the love of God, why? Unless ... were these supposed to go to Shilala? Did you send them to me thinking I was organizing the launch from my end into one big box? That must be what it was, right? Hey Shilala: DC # in a minute -- you got another one coming!









* Casa Royale
* Diamond Crown
* Litto Gomez -- heard so much about this line
* CAO Italia
* Joya de Nic -- Nicaraguan tobacco = yummy tobacco

And last, but not least, hotreds decides to bust me up with an assortment of goodies that includes a DPG Black, an REO, a Dominican Estates (Hugh - need info on this bad boy), a Taboo Twist -- Rob's going to be the next Rocky Patel & we can say we knew him when and a CFO #7: the best value smoke I've had bar none!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

OK -- that was waaaaaay too much work. I was supposed to nap this afternoon, dammit!

You guys kill me. Nearly everyone pointed out that no good deed goes unpunished, and boy ain't that the truth. But I want to be really, really clear. I didn't organize Shilala Smackdown 08 because I wanted some sort of glory or thought maybe a couple guys would send me sticks. I loved feeling the love, but at the same time, I almost feel kinda' dirty. It's hard to articulate. This was never supposed to be about me -- it's one of the big reasons why I waited on posting all of this until today when a lot of these packages had come in on Thursday. The whole point, or at least my intended point, was to make this about Scott. The CS community rallied as I knew it would to bash a gorilla who deserved bashing. Side swiping me, while greatly appreciated, was not part of the plan. The last thing I want is for anyone to get the idea that I do things looking or hoping for a return on them down the road. In fact, I dig the whole PIF spirit. I like bombing & granting wishes and could not care less if I never received a stick in return. I like to give. I NEED to give 'cuz for a long time before I ever heard of CS, all I did was take. Trust me, that Vin was not a person you would want to call friend. I'll stop now ... but it needed to be said. Thanks again to the many wonderful people on this board who make being here such a great pleasure!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

massphatness said:


> OK -- that was waaaaaay too much work. I was supposed to nap this afternoon, dammit!
> 
> You guys kill me. Nearly everyone pointed out that no good deed goes unpunished, and boy ain't that the truth. But I want to be really, really clear. I didn't organize Shilala Smackdown 08 because I wanted some sort of glory or thought maybe a couple guys would send me sticks. I loved feeling the love, but at the same time, I almost feel kinda' dirty. It's hard to articulate. This was never supposed to be about me -- it's one of the big reasons why I waited on posting all of this until today when a lot of these packages had come in on Thursday. The whole point, or at least my intended point, was to make this about Scott. The CS community rallied as I knew it would to bash a gorilla who deserved bashing. Side swiping me, while greatly appreciated, was not part of the plan. The last thing I want is for anyone to get the idea that I do things looking or hoping for a return on them down the road. In fact, I dig the whole PIF spirit. I like bombing & granting wishes and could not care less if I never received a stick in return. I like to give. I NEED to give 'cuz for a long time before I ever heard of CS, all I did was take. Trust me, that Vin was not a person you would want to call friend. I'll stop now ... but it needed to be said. Thanks again to the many wonderful people on this board who make being here such a great pleasure!


If you like the PIF spirt...relish in it my brother. As much as you like wreaking havoc on others they like doing it to you. Yes, it's hard to accept, but it's the spirit my friend. I've been humbled as well and know the best thing to do is to be thankful!!

Couldn't have happened to a better guy!!!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Ha, Vinnie!!!
No kiddin, can you imagine what these guys would think of us in our glory? :r
The cool thing here is that this Smackdown and subsequent backlash has orphaned many a cigar.
Join me, brother Vinnie, that we may spread fear far and wide. 
We can call ourselves "Two Fat Guys that Ride Like One Phat Guy and a Fat Guy".
I've already stuffed one up for the fish and I'm putting together a painful retribution bomb for you, and then I'm going to "The List". If you'd like to join me, I've got some beautiful targets. You can share yours with me and we'll strike out like Bonnie and Clyde.
You get to be Bonnie first. Sorry, it was my idea. Don't worry, you'll get used to it. :tu

Oh yeah.
The retribution bomb works like this...
Some wad tipped about a bazillion guys that I'm avoiding the dark side like the plague. 
In turn, I've now got pounds of Carribean Temptation sitting in my coffers.
You, my dear man, are taking your dumb ass down the dark slope with me.
Then I'll have someone to share my financial devastation with.
This is all gonna make a great tv movie, fo sho.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

damnit man. I got the pm regarding bombing you vin, problem was I was out of town when i got it.....i had soemone ship out Scott's bomb but was unable to get to you. 

Good job everyone that was involved though. top notch brother you just knocked out. 
Scott & Vinny get destroyed in one week......god i love this place.

Don't you worry though Vin....you'll get yours


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Don't you worry though Vin....you'll get yours[/quote]

:tpd:


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Good stuff guys! Awesome job! :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

shilala said:


> and I'm putting together a painful retribution bomb for you


*WTF #1*



4thtry said:


> Don't you worry though Vin....you'll get yours


*WTF #2*



hk3 said:


> Don't you worry though Vin....you'll get yours
> 
> :tpd:


*WTF #3*

*STOP BOMBING ME! BOMB SHILILA -- hence the "Shilala Smackdown" theme! OR FISHFORFREE! Or everyone send their unloved cigars to Al.*

*I have ZERO room. Negative cigar storage space. Nadda. Zip. I'm all set.*

*Thanks! *


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Great hit Scott! Mass, just shut up and take your beating like a man. :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Bax said:


> Great hit Scott! Mass, just shut up and take your beating like a man. :ss


Bax -- you & your bomb delivery gal can still bomb me. I'd allow that.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

shilala said:


> Vin, on those AF's, Most everything is an "Arturo Fuente Premium". Those cigars have a cut foot. Black bands on the foot are are sungrowns. Green bands on the foot mean something, but I'll be damned if I know what.
> All the Fuente's with the nipple tip are from the Hemingway series. They're the best, include the short story and the woam.
> Then you go off into anejo's and opus and don carlos and so forth.
> Don Carlos have a cut foot with the same gran reserva red band, but with the black ring on the bottom of the band. I've never seen a Don Carlos.
> ...


Get and keep the AF pages from a Holt's catalog! They have pix of all the more common AFs. That's the only way I'm able to tell all the "Gran Reserva's" apart.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm with you Bax, All Vin does is.....


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

massphatness said:


> *WTF #1*
> 
> *WTF #2*
> 
> ...


:r :r :r :r :r :r :r
yeah...ok vin.....like we're gonna listen to that mumbo jumbo.

You'll get yours and you can just deal with it when the time comes :tu

Lovin you:ss (no ****)


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> I'm with you Bax, All Vin does is.....


:tpd: Isn't there some saying about kitchen heat?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

shilala said:


> Some wad tipped about a bazillion guys that I'm avoiding the dark side like the plague.


I thought we were friends... but you just called me a wad. 

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*We interrupt the whining to bring you this special message!*

Somehow, some way, I missed a package. Correction. I nearly threw out an open package that still contained live ammo. I'll take responsibility for that, but I have to say that Al & TripleF must be held accountable as well because they are so anxious to know about what's going on and see the pr0n that my feeble little brain became muddled and over-taxed. Thank god someone PM'd me ...

I want to go on record as saying I now officially have a man-crush on Hurricane6. The man is a beast, a monster, a titan. Witness the devestation he wrought:








* Yes, that's the Tat Black I've been lusting after
* The RC233 must be 8-inches long
* The unbanded stick is a Jibaro, a Pete Johnson stick no longer in production if I have my information correct

Plus he tossed in a nice Tatuaje sticker.

My night, already very good, just went over the line to great.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

*BWAAAHHHHHHHHHHH*

Back Fired on ya didn't Vin? You deserve it Bud. We appreciate you and all your contributions here on CS. Have a great week and smoke some of those babies up. Really would like a review on that RC233. Heard some goods things about that stick.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

massphatness said:


> *We interrupt the whining to bring you this special message!*
> 
> Somehow, some way, I missed a package. Correction. I nearly threw out an open package that still contained live ammo. I'll take responsibility for that, but I have to say that Al & TripleF must be held accountable as well because they are so anxious to know about what's going on and see the pr0n that my feeble little brain became muddled and over-taxed. Thank god someone PM'd me ...
> 
> ...


Damn!
9.17 inches to be exact. 233mm/25.4=9.173228...........

I too would luv to get my hands on a Tat RC of either size!

What a way to end the night!

What were ya doing diggin in the trash though?


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

That Jibaro is great Vin. I've had couple of them - a real treat IMO :tu



massphatness said:


> *We interrupt the whining to bring you this special message!*
> 
> Somehow, some way, I missed a package. Correction. I nearly threw out an open package that still contained live ammo. I'll take responsibility for that, but I have to say that Al & TripleF must be held accountable as well because they are so anxious to know about what's going on and see the pr0n that my feeble little brain became muddled and over-taxed. Thank god someone PM'd me ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Padron42 (Sep 18, 2007)

massphatness said:


> I don't recall ever doing anything to Padron42 that would warrant him following Gargoyle on this little panty raid of his. I set him up with a 5'er of Illusione's during a box split, but he paid for those. Why Gary? For the love of God, why? Unless ... were these supposed to go to Shilala? Did you send them to me thinking I was organizing the launch from my end into one big box? That must be what it was, right? Hey Shilala: DC # in a minute -- you got another one coming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha nope they're for you. And just settin this bombing on Shilala up was more than enough to deserve this. And those Illusiones were pretty good.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

DBall said:


> I thought we were friends... but you just called me a wad.
> 
> Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!


I'm gonna take it out on Vinnie, so it's all cool.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

a tat black...?! my friggin god!!! :dr

I can not wait until they finally come out... good thing you didn't throw that package away!!!!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

we already bombed shilala.
Now its your turn. That reminds me I need to go to the post office tomorrow.


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

massphatness said:


> * AF Hemingway (Signature?)
> 
> Love the peace sign explosion! It's perfect for CS!


Good Day Vin!!

You are correct.

Enjoy my friend.

Just soak in the love...I've found it's easier that way. 
And when you give...The love will continue to flow.

Michael

P.S. Sorry about the lasagna.:hn:chk:ss


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

covert ops...cs style. :r


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

massphatness said:


> *I have ZERO room. Negative cigar storage space. Nadda. Zip. I'm all set.*


Some very powerful and dangerous words there, Vin. :mn

Glad the hits went down all around. Nice job everyone... both with Scott and Vin! Two very deserving brothers!!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

No room is easily solved Vin - you just need more storage!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> No room is easily solved Vin - you just need more storage!


RIGHT!

Post pics of your new cooler please.


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

You had it coming.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> No room is easily solved Vin - you just need more storage!





ahc4353 said:


> RIGHT!


Actually, my problem's been solved. Al graciously offered some storage.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Actually, my problem's been solved. Al graciously offered some storage.


Anything for you Vin. I will store them for as long as you need. Anything arriving my mailbox that is from you in any shape, way or form will be held (not smoked) till you get in a position to take it back.

Al


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Al is good like that! :ss*



massphatness said:


> Actually, my problem's been solved. Al graciously offered some storage.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Just got back into town today and got caught up on these two threads.



massphatness said:


> ... This was never supposed to be about me -- *it's one of the big reasons why I waited on posting all of this until today when a lot of these packages had come in on Thursday.* The whole point, or at least my intended point, was to make this about Scott. The CS community rallied as I knew it would to bash a gorilla who deserved bashing. Side swiping me, while greatly appreciated, was not part of the plan. The last thing I want is for anyone to get the idea that I do things looking or hoping for a return on them down the road. In fact, *I dig the whole PIF spirit. I like bombing & granting wishes and could not care less if I never received a stick in return. I like to give*. I NEED to give 'cuz for a long time before I ever heard of CS, all I did was take. Trust me, that Vin was not a person you would want to call friend. I'll stop now ... but it needed to be said. Thanks again to the many wonderful people on this board who make being here such a great pleasure!


The highlighted selections is why I mailed your package the same day I did Scott's. The first time I had any contact with you was to grant a wish of mine. Before that I had seen your posts in passing but had no idea who you were but yet you responded to a wish I made in a thread amongst many others.

Enjoy,
Chuck


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

And the love continues to pour in. Before posting the damage, can I just say I really need to speak with Gargoyle about this Boomerrang Bomb he instigated. The generosity here is pretty overwhelming. I've been in this kind of cigar fog throughout the whole thing. It's amazing and humbling and exciting all at the same time.

Chrono14 sent a _little_ box of Gurkha joy my way yesterday. The sarcastic emphasis is on "little".








The two big boys on the left are Gurkha Black Dragons! I about orgasmed when I saw them. The Ancient Warrior is a stick I've only read about, so I'm eager to try it. Same with the Grand Envoy. The one on the far right is the Gold Edition (I believe).

Outstanding, Camilo!

A lot of you know I am very supportive of Rob & Taboo Cigars because a.) he makes a damn fine stick, and b.) he understands the value of customer relationship marketing. He's been great to the CS community with his coupon codes, freebies and overall willingness to LISTEN to us. I am flattered and floored by the box of goodness he sent.








All kinds of cigar swag! And an assortment of great Taboo sticks from the Special Forces Original Blend to the African Cameroon to the Costa Rican Maddie to the famous Twists. Plus lots of cleavage. You gotta' love when a guy sends you cleavage.

Rob, I say it again, you are one of the best, bro!

And the day just wouldn't be complete if Shilala didn't throw some fuel on the inferno. (Wasn't this supposed to be about him?) He's big into duality of meanings ... so the Vader photo serves to underscore his conversion to the Dark Side and his travels down the ISOM slope but also a veiled commentary on his relationship with me (who apparently plays the part of Luke). Apparently, Shilala is my daddy. I've searched my feelings. I know it to be true.

So who's the emperor?








10 CCs! I have no idea of what they are (other than what's on the bands) 'cuz I have next to no knowledge of ISOMs save for a couple sampler packs I've picked up along the way. And I've been Shilabeled! -- the goofy bastid sends me a label maker based on one PM I sent about 3 weeks ago inquiring as to what he uses.

I know there's good in you father. I can feel it.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Simply amazing.

You better get labeling my friend.

How many coolers do you have by the way?

:ss


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh, the humanity!!! I've never seen such bombage, and I was on a B52 crew for 4 years! This proves once again that you reap what you sow!:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

See, you gotta figure out what those sticks are and why and all that good stuff.
I've been avoiding the dark side like the plague and as a result of this smackdown deal, I've been inundated.
Prior to this, I've kept my cc thing at bay. I've only gathered a few things here and there. I've been gifted a couple smokes that were fabulous, and I know I'm gonna be in trouble.
You screwed my whole "at bay" thing up completely.
Now I will hound you incessantly until you hit those smokes. I expect you'll be just as screwed as I am once you're done.
Nice work, Luke.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahbroody decides to throw his hat in the ring with a sextet of sticks and a disturbing photo of one monkey beating the living bejezus out of a fellow monkey with a stick:








The little guy on the left is a Pepin Cuban Classic, and next to him is a Sancho Panza. To the right of the monkey beating pic is a Punch (CC), a Gurkha Triple Ligero, a Gurkha Centurion and an EO 601 Green Label.

This is a great selection of sticks, and I can pretty much guarantee the 601 won't last the weekend.  Thanks, Michael -- I appreciate you punching me in the nose ... again.

*SPECIAL BONUS FOR AL:* The sticks are labeled!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice hit ah!! Way to smack him around!! Serves him right for being a nice guy.

Hey Vin, nice labeling job my man. What happened with the Pepin? You get tired? That happens as you get older. 
When you get this entire hit labeled make sure you post a pic of the whole deal.

Al

quote=massphatness;1639095]ahbroody decides to throw his hat in the ring with a sextet of sticks and a disturbing photo of one monkey beating the living bejezus out of a fellow monkey with a stick:








The little guy on the left is a Pepin Cuban Classic, and next to him is a Sancho Panza. To the right of the monkey beating pic is a Punch (CC), a Gurkha Triple Ligero, a Gurkha Centurion and an EO 601 Green Label.

This is a great selection of sticks, and I can pretty much guarantee the 601 won't last the weekend.  Thanks, Michael -- I appreciate you punching me in the nose ... again.

*SPECIAL BONUS FOR AL:* The sticks are labeled![/quote]


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Hope you find something you like.
You said you need some help getting pushed down the slope so I figured a punch punch would help :tu


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Jeeper creepers! That's some big bad a$$ hitting there!

Sweet!

:tu

:dr


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

That's the beauty of this place. Everyone loves to spread the joy without holding out any pre-concieved notion that they are getting anything in return. Gorilla math, PIFs, Bombs... they are all so much fun!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Gargoyle said:


> That's the beauty of this place. Everyone loves to spread the joy without holding out any pre-concieved notion that they are getting anything in return. Gorilla math, PIFs, Bombs... they are all so much fun!


Turns out there might be some truth to the old "better to give than to receive" adage, eh?


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

shilala said:


> Turns out there might be some truth to the old "better to give than to receive" adage, eh?


:tpd:


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

shilala said:


> Turns out there might be some truth to the old "better to give than to receive" adage, eh?


:tpd:
Right now I am in a place where I can give. I have a belief that of things changed the BOTL here would step up. That likely will never happen, but its nice when I can help those who are going through a rough patch, or just need a little slap in the face


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Hal (hk3) tells me "better late than never" ... I guess that depends on who you ask.

He pops me pretty good with a Partagas Culebras ... that's the stick that looks like a hunk a of poo in the photo but smells so damn good! Just for shitz & giggles he throws in a couple Por Larranagas and a Maria Mancini each with about three years of age on them. The photo doesn't really do these cigars justice. They just look so cooool!

Thanks, Hal!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

No problemo! They say you can smoke all three at the same time? Give it a whirl if your up to it! 

I dont suggest smoking them in public.... people may think you rolled it yourself. :w


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

The culebras are wicked cool. :tu
Nice work, Hal!!!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Hal (hk3) tells me "better late than never" ... I guess that depends on who you ask.
> 
> He pops me pretty good with a Partagas Culebras ... that's the stick that looks like a hunk a of poo in the photo but smells so damn good! Just for shitz & giggles he throws in a couple Por Larranagas and a Maria Mancini each with about three years of age on them. The photo doesn't really do these cigars justice. They just look so cooool!
> 
> Thanks, Hal!


That is one beautiful looking piece of poo !!!! Way to go Hal!!!:tu:tu


----------

